# Ford F-250HD or F-350 7.5L/460



## KMB

Anybody own this truck in the year models 1994 to 1996, 4x4, 4.10 gears? What kind of gas mileage? Recommended truck?

Kevin


----------



## mattmc2003

Guy at work has a 95 dually, 4 door, 460, 5 speed. GEts about 8-10mpg, pulling or not.


----------



## KMB

mattmc2003 said:


> Guy at work has a 95 dually, 4 door, 460, 5 speed. GEts about 8-10mpg, pulling or not.



Thanks for that.

Kevin


----------



## hangnail

i have a 97 f350 with a 7.3 psd and 4:11's

mileage is pretty good, never checked it out, but when i plow, the truck is running anywhere from 10-14 plus hours and I will not have to switch tanks, i can run just the front tank, the larger of the 2.

with the 4:11" though, it pulls like a mother, but you won't get anywhere fast. highway speeds are about 70 taching at about 2300 rpm.

you lose traction with this truck, long before you run out of power


----------



## ropensaddle

KMB said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Kevin



I have had two 85 f 350 460 gas'rs not efficient 7 to 9 mpg with 410 gears.
Fairly durable though just not a gas miser probably could do better with a 
higher ratio gears and manual tranny!


----------



## KMB

ropensaddle said:


> I have had two 85 f 350 460 gas'rs not efficient 7 to 9 mpg with 410 gears.
> Fairly durable though just not a gas miser probably could do better with a
> higher ratio gears and manual tranny!



I am guessing that yours are carbed, and not fuel injected?

Kevin


----------



## spacemule

Had an '88 f350 with a throttle body injected 460. It always got between 9 and 12 pulling or empty. I did get 13 one time, but I think it was a fluke.


----------



## KMB

spacemule said:


> Had an '88 f350 with a throttle body injected 460. It always got between 9 and 12 pulling or empty. I did get 13 one time, but I think it was a fluke.



That confirms what Wikipedia says; that '88 was the first year for the fuel injected 460.

Kevin


----------



## mattmc2003

My uncle had an 88 with a carb, but i dunno if it was factory like that?


----------



## biggen0_8

Had one, it got about 10-11 now I have an 86 with 460 and 4:11s and 4 gear with 4 barrel, it gets 9. I would rather get 9 mpg. and be able to work on it.


----------



## KMB

hangnail said:


> i have a 97 f350 with a 7.3 psd and 4:11's
> 
> mileage is pretty good, never checked it out, but when i plow, the truck is running anywhere from 10-14 plus hours and I will not have to switch tanks, i can run just the front tank, the larger of the 2.
> 
> with the 4:11" though, it pulls like a mother, but you won't get anywhere fast. highway speeds are about 70 taching at about 2300 rpm.
> 
> you lose traction with this truck, long before you run out of power



I eventually would like a diesel truck, but realistically I would be closer to getting a big gas truck. On paper, for what the Blue Book value of my '97 F-150, 4.6L, auto, 4x4, supercab, shortbox, with approx 143K; I'm close to the value of a '96 F-250, 7.5L/460, auto or man, 4x4, supercab, longbox, with 200K. So I might be able to sell my current truck and turn around and put the money into the other truck. I know there's more to it as a 3/4 ton truck with that many miles might need some maintenance and other work. I've said it before in other threads...I get by with my current truck, but I do need a 3/4 or 1 ton for my wood hauling. I have another vehicle for the family, so the truck is only used for hunting, firewood and other 'truck' chores. So I'm trying to get gas mileage results and comments. Most threads/discussions are on diesels...which I have read.

Kevin


----------



## KMB

biggen0_8 said:


> Had one, it got about 10-11 now I have an 86 with 460 and 4:11s and 4 gear with 4 barrel, it gets 9. I would rather get 9 mpg. *and be able to work on it.*



I've heard and read that diesels cost more to maintain and I don't know very much about diesels, so most of the work (outside of minor maintenance) would have to be done by a proper mechanic. And from Blue book, a diesel in the truck I mentioned in my other post would be about $2200 more than the gas version. I know a diesel will get better fuel mileage, but I don't know if the price of diesel fuel makes it worth it. Probably not much for most folks, but lots for me. For what I would need a stronger truck for, I'm sure a big gas engine would work for me. 

Kevin


----------



## mattmc2003

Diesels are good, till repairs are due. Very expensive.


----------



## KMB

mattmc2003 said:


> Diesels are good, till repairs are due. Very expensive.



That's what I understand. If I needed one for business reasons...then maybe.

Kevin


----------



## spacemule

Try pricing a water pump or a starter or batteries for a powerstroke.


----------



## KMB

spacemule said:


> Try pricing a water pump or a starter or batteries for a powerstroke.



I've been told by the dad of a mechanic that generally Powerstrokes cost more to work on than Cummins.

Kevin


----------



## John D

KMB said:


> I've been told by the dad of a mechanic that generally Powerstrokes cost more to work on than Cummins.
> 
> Kevin



Thats true. They cost a LOT more,esp the fuel system.


----------



## ropensaddle

biggen0_8 said:


> Had one, it got about 10-11 now I have an 86 with 460 and 4:11s and 4 gear with 4 barrel, it gets 9. I would rather get 9 mpg. and be able to work on it.



+1 thats why I like my old 1965 f 250 4+4 4 speed granny 390 fe block.It is a bad azz truck imo and it gets12-15 mpg on the highway with 410 gears. I am thinking of restoring it and then putting holley projection and scj heads on it. The fe block is legendary at saying bye bye bow tie


I am also thinking of making a hydrogen cell as it is way easier getting mixture correct with carb vehicles! I am rebuilding the 351 m in the f 350 this summer those two trucks would probably last my life time and I may sell my new Ram!


----------



## gilraine

spacemule said:


> Had an '88 f350 with a throttle body injected 460. It always got between 9 and 12 pulling or empty. I did get 13 one time, but I think it was a fluke.



ford put multi point injection on the 460 from the beginning, not TBI.... my friends 91 gets roughly the same mileage


----------



## spacemule

gilraine said:


> ford put multi point injection on the 460 from the beginning, not TBI.... my friends 91 gets roughly the same mileage



Been a long time since I had that truck, but I'm positive it was throttle body. Check this out.

http://www.theautopartsshop.com/Auto+Car-USA+Parts/Ford+F_350+Fuel-Injection-Throttle-Body-Mounting-Gasket.html


----------



## spacemule

Apparently I was wrong. Just looked it up in a parts book, and it appears that the small blocks had throttle bodies, but not the big blocks. Go figure.


----------



## gilraine

spacemule said:


> Apparently I was wrong. Just looked it up in a parts book, and it appears that the small blocks had throttle bodies, but not the big blocks. Go figure.



sort of correct,they have throttle bodys, but that doesn't make it TBI....they all had multi-port fuel injection in pickups.... TBI is a glorified carburetor, where as multi port has an injector for every cylinder...


----------



## spacemule

gilraine said:


> sort of correct,they have throttle bodys, but that doesn't make it TBI....they all had multi-port fuel injection in pickups.... TBI is a glorified carburetor, where as multi port has an injector for every cylinder...



Yeah, I knew the difference in injectors. I always thought that truck had 2 injectors. But then, I never had it apart.


----------



## gink595

I've had a few 429/460's in numerous years truck but never a fuel injected one. I got 8-10 with my last one a 85 F250 w/ 3:54 gears. It was horrible I'll tell ya that!!! But your going to use it for wood and occasional use it would have all the balls you'd need.


----------



## spacemule

The truck I had had enough power. I won a bet with a buddy one time. I put the thing in 5th gear on level ground, never hit the throttle, and slowly let off the clutch. It never died, just chugged along until it was doing about 20 miles per hour. Then, I put it in first and let it idle up a hill steep enough to need 4 wheel drive to get up. That was a nice truck.


----------



## jjett84724

I have an 85 with the 460. It's a standard cab, long bed, stick shift, long bed, 4 wheel drive. Just picked it up last week for $750. It's been getting between 6-8 mpg. I didn't buy it for the gas mileage, rather the towing power. This is my first 460, and I am pretty impressed.


----------



## ropensaddle

jjett84724 said:


> I have an 85 with the 460. It's a standard cab, long bed, stick shift, long bed, 4 wheel drive. Just picked it up last week for $750. It's been getting between 6-8 mpg. I didn't buy it for the gas mileage, rather the towing power. This is my first 460, and I am pretty impressed.



I have some dove c heads and stealth aluminum intake harlin sharp roller rockers and high lift cam for early 460 I am going to build a monster again I may put it in this! Also the block is a d1ve a2b
early block thick walls easy stroker motor!


----------



## spacemule

ropensaddle said:


> I have some dove c heads and stealth aluminum intake harlin sharp roller
> rockers and high lift cam for early 460 I am going to build a monster again
> I may put it in this!



You're gonna be crying when gas hits $6 a gallon.


----------



## ropensaddle

spacemule said:


> You're gonna be crying when gas hits $6 a gallon.



Space that's what old garden hoses are for and parked police cars lol 
I know a lawyer if I get caught


----------



## jjett84724

Is that what's been happening to the gas out of my patrol truck?  

That will be a cool ride with a ton of power. I love that body style of Ford PU. My wife want's a 68,69 Ford PU. Her father and grandfather had one. She wants me to buy her one and restore it for her. I am looking forward to the project. Should be a lot of fun. 

Fix that bad boy up a little and drive it for firewood. That's what I got this one for. Load it high, and heavy and putt down the road. The kids are already calling it my farmer truck.  :greenchainsaw:


----------



## KD57

The only gasser I have owned since 1983 was a '95 F-350 4x4 w/ the 460. It was a great truck, not any problems, but only got around 10 mpg. I sold it to a buddy of mine at 140K on the clock, and he still owns it...still no problems.


----------



## KMB

gink595 said:


> I've had a few 429/460's in numerous years truck but never a fuel injected one. I got 8-10 with my last one a 85 F250 w/ 3:54 gears. It was horrible I'll tell ya that!!! *But your going to use it for wood and occasional use it would have all the balls you'd need.*



Sounds good. Looks like I'm going in the right direction.

Kevin


----------



## KMB

KD57 said:


> The only gasser I have owned since 1983 was a '95 F-350 4x4 w/ the 460. It was a great truck, not any problems, but only got around 10 mpg. I sold it to a buddy of mine at 140K on the clock, and he still owns it...still no problems.



That's what I'm wanting to hear.

Kevin


----------



## KMB

jjett84724 said:


> I have an 85 with the 460. It's a standard cab, long bed, stick shift, long bed, 4 wheel drive. Just picked it up last week for $750. It's been getting between 6-8 mpg. I didn't buy it for the gas mileage, rather the towing power. This is my first 460, and I am pretty impressed.



Sounds like a deal I'd like to find myself.

Kevin


----------



## gink595

KMB said:


> Sounds good. Looks like I'm going in the right direction.
> 
> Kevin



You know you want one!!!


----------



## KMB

gink595 said:


> You know you want one!!!



Man, ya just gotta tease, that ain't right!  

I've already told you in another thread that I like your truck...but realistically mine will have to be a big gasser...if/when I can sell my current truck.

Kevin


----------



## gink595

Whats your ceiling and are you willing to travel to get a PSD??


----------



## KMB

gink595 said:


> Whats your ceiling and are you willing to travel to get a PSD??



Right now I'm in scheme mode. Whatever I could sell my truck for is what I'd put into another truck. I already have a vehicle note...can't afford another. Blue book on my truck, for my zip, is $4905 for Good condition. It would be Excellent condition but for some small dents in the box, a slightly bent front bumper (I would have to point it out). Also there are some interior issues such as the knob for the power mirror adjustment is gone (still works); the shift indicator doesn't line up with the correct transmission position on the steering column (a broken clip to hold the cable needs to be replaced); I need to replace 1 or more light bulbs that light up the speedo and the passenger side power door lock actuator needs replacing (the warmer the weather, the better it works). Thus the Good condition I give it. I brought the truck down here from Canada when I moved...so the odometer is in km and the big numbers on the speedo are in km (small numbers in miles). This might turn away potential buyers. I haven't checked around locally on how much it would cost to get changed over. I'm sure I could find an U.S. instrument panel used somewhere, but not sure about changing the odometer. 

And as for a PSD...there's the cost of working on one if I had to fix it. I have some mechanical skills, but not any when it comes to diesels.

And as far as how far I'd go...it would have to be a deal of a lifetime to go very far. Last June I did go to the Dallas area for my family wagon which is about 4 hrs. one way.

Kevin


----------



## gink595

I'll keep my eye's open for ya around here, diesel or gasser, being farm country and all there is always good deals on trucks, just last week they had a local 97 PSD crew cab with around 65,000 mi. for 5500.00. That sold fast


----------



## KMB

gink595 said:


> I'll keep my eye's open for ya around here, diesel or gasser, being farm country and all there is always good deals on trucks, just last week they had a local 97 PSD crew cab with around 65,000 mi. for 5500.00. That sold fast



Thanks. I'd like to fix the things I mentioned...dash lights, shift indicator (I might have to get the clip and cable as a unit from Ford...not cheap I'm sure), power mirror knob, and the power door lock actuator (if it's not to expensive) before I advertise it. Maybe make it more marketable.

Kevin


----------



## rb_in_va

Kevin, what you need is a Chevy. LOL, just kidding man.

F250s

Here's a PSD for $6500
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/1000286182.html

Another PSD for $5500
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/999256887.html

If I were looking for a wood hauler I would go with something like this for $450
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/1000422433.html

Or this
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/1000030368.html

F350s

A 96 CC for $2k
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/ctd/1001793172.html

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/ctd/999024549.html

95 SuperCab
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/988296540.html

93 w/ new Jasper engine
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/ctd/976020347.html


Come on up Kevin!


----------



## KMB

rb_in_va,

My bro-in-law is a big GM fan...I couldn't get one to satisfy him...I'd probably never hear the end of it.... Actually if I found a crazy-to-pass-on kind of deal on a old Chevy with a 454 spec'd like I would like, then maybe. But for now, Ford first.

I had forgotten about craigslist...I don't know how since this morning I was going to list a sofa and loveseat on it.... I'll have to check locally on there. 

Kevin


----------



## rb_in_va

KMB said:


> rb_in_va,
> 
> My bro-in-law is a big GM fan...I couldn't get one to satisfy him...I'd probably never hear the end of it.... Actually if I found a crazy-to-pass-on kind of deal on a old Chevy with a 454 spec'd like I would like, then maybe. But for now, Ford first.
> 
> I had forgotten about craigslist...I don't know how since this morning I was going to list a sofa and loveseat on it.... I'll have to check locally on there.
> 
> Kevin



Yeah, I use CL daily.


----------



## KMB

rb_in_va said:


> Yeah, I use CL daily.



I might have to make it a daily habit.  

Craig's Helper sure is handy. Do you use it?

Kevin


----------



## rb_in_va

KMB said:


> I might have to make it a daily habit.
> 
> Craig's Helper sure is handy. Do you use it?
> 
> Kevin



No, but I'm googling it now!


----------



## John D

rb_in_va said:


> Kevin, what you need is a Chevy. LOL, just kidding man.
> 
> 93 w/ new Jasper engine
> http://norfolk.craigslist.org/ctd/976020347.html
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> This truck you posted could be a great find.Its a 93,so its the 7.3 IDI engine,a much better engine than the PSD,although it doent have as much power it is a better engine,much cheaper to maintain,and keep up.Much more reliable as well. Depending on what he wants.I hope someone from here gets to look at this truck.


----------



## gink595

John D said:


> rb_in_va said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, what you need is a Chevy. LOL, just kidding man.
> 
> 93 w/ new Jasper engine
> http://norfolk.craigslist.org/ctd/976020347.html
> 
> 
> QUOTE]Much more reliable as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the ones I've been part of
Click to expand...


----------



## John D

gink595 said:


> John D said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the ones I've been part of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of my friends own the PSD ,and they all have had more trouble with them than the older 6.9-7.3. The old IDI engines are simple,injection system is basic ,and cheap,very little to go wrong. The biggest issues with them is glow plugs,and controllers.Even with both of them AWOL,a shot of ether,and your on your way.
> 
> The PSDs are nice,a decent engine,but when they get older,they have issues with the injector harness,injectors,HPOP,and injector seal leaks.Then theres the cam sensors,and IDM modules going out on trucks run in the salt region.
Click to expand...


----------



## gink595

John D said:


> gink595 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of my friends own the PSD ,and they all have had more trouble with them than the older 6.9-7.3. The old IDI engines are simple,injection system is basic ,and cheap,very little to go wrong. The biggest issues with them is glow plugs,and controllers.Even with both of them AWOL,a shot of ether,and your on your way.
> 
> The PSDs are nice,a decent engine,but when they get older,they have issues with the injector harness,injectors,HPOP,and injector seal leaks.Then theres the cam sensors,and IDM modules going out on trucks run in the salt region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes true they do have some nagging issues, I had 150,00 on mine before a had to replace an injector, but all together I have replaced 5 now @300.00 a pop. The injector O-rings have been upgraded since the first ones, less orings, They were a problem too but a realitve easy fix if you have any mechanical ability, cam sensors yup them little buggers will leave yo stranded 3 in the morning on christmas day on the interstate far from home, I always carry a spare n the glove box... never again Easy to change though (2) 10mm bolts on the timing cover.
> 
> The biggest complaint I have with the PSD is their horrible glow plug relays, same as the 7.3 idi but 1/4 the price (hint, hint, hint) Every 2 years I have to replace that thing. I have 1/4 million miles on mine and thats all I've done to it, so far I'm happy with it and it still don't use a bit or drip oil.
Click to expand...


----------



## palogger

KMB said:


> Anybody own this truck in the year models 1994 to 1996, 4x4, 4.10 gears? What kind of gas mileage? Recommended truck?
> 
> Kevin



I had a 1997 F-250HD, with the 5 speed, 460 4x4, i got right around 10-11 and that was pulliing or not, and yes i would recommend that truck over my current truck which is a 99 F-250SD with the V-10 the automatic tranny


----------



## Kennygee

*F-250*

A little late reading this ----- But I have a 1997 F250 HD Super Cab 460 auto 112K miles . I ues it to pull my 32' Mobil Scout 5th wheel. it gets 8-9.5 mpg pulling and I have seen 13.8mpg IF i keep my foot ouy of it! I would like to have a Diesel ,but with things they are now it is going to have to wait. I know it won't be a New Ford with all the trouble they are having with the new ones!!


----------



## Greg373

I've got a 2001 CC 4X4 7.3l and I get 12.5mpg around town if I keep my foot out of it. On the interstate I can get 15.5mpg. I haven't towed enough to give you any idea.


----------



## wood4heat

Between an F250 and 350 I'd get the 350 for the dana 60 front axle. I am not a fan of the front suspension set up on the F250ies. Also I'd look for a manual, they're a far more durable tranny than the auto.


----------



## gink595

wood4heat said:


> Between an F250 and 350 I'd get the 350 for the dana 60 front axle. I am not a fan of the front suspension set up on the F250ies. Also I'd look for a manual, they're a far more durable tranny than the auto.



I don't know about the tranny's. The manuals aren't really all they are supposed to be. The dual mass flywheels come apart and create all kinds of problems. And it was a common problem int he early years 94-97. You can get single mass flywheel's but they aren't cheap by the time you replace the setup you could have bought a new auto tranny form Fords. I have had to replace my auto at 200k and it cost 2K from Fords, a rebuilt in Dearborn, MI. That is the only problem I have had with my tranny. I really don't think either is really great but having a choice I'd rather have teh auto, and I like to shift


----------



## wood4heat

gink595 said:


> I don't know about the tranny's. The manuals aren't really all they are supposed to be. The dual mass flywheels come apart and create all kinds of problems. And it was a common problem int he early years 94-97. You can get single mass flywheel's but they aren't cheap by the time you replace the setup you could have bought a new auto tranny form Fords. I have had to replace my auto at 200k and it cost 2K from Fords, a rebuilt in Dearborn, MI. That is the only problem I have had with my tranny. I really don't think either is really great but having a choice I'd rather have teh auto, and I like to shift



I've seen several auto's go bad ranging from 60,000 to 200,000 mi and know of a couple manuals that went 400,000 plus with near constant trailering. (my FIL owns a roofing business) These were all mated to powerstrokes though, maybe the flywheels hold up better under lowr rpm's?


----------



## gink595

wood4heat said:


> I've seen several auto's go bad ranging from 60,000 to 200,000 mi and know of a couple manuals that went 400,000 plus with near constant trailering. (my FIL owns a roofing business) These were all mated to powerstrokes though, maybe the flywheels hold up better under lowr rpm's?




Around 96-99 I used to travel alot to horse show's with my then GF. Back then everyone used Powerstrokes to haul their gooseneck and bumper pull horse trailers. There was a lot of people complaining about their manuals and the problems with the clutch and dual mass flywheels. 10 years ago I could have went into specifics of the problems but I just don't remember them anymore. I used to hang out at a local diesel shop and run parts now and then in college. There was a place in South Bend Indiana that special made single mass flywheels, pressure plates and clutchs for the PSD all together was around 3K for all the parts. But it was bullet prof from what the Diesel shop said. 

If the auto tranny lasted me 200k before it died, though I have a chip and it increases line pressure and makes the shifts alot firmer along with a larger accumulator valve in the valve body. I guess it just depends on the way it is operated and maintained. I'm happy with the auto for being a Ford tranny, I do a decent amount of pulling with gooseneck and Bobcat. They are greatly improved from teh earlier ones.


----------



## tboarder2602

*7.3 PS way to go*

I have a '95 crew cab F250HD with a utility body. It's the 7.3 powerstroke, 4 spd auto tranny, and 4.10 gears. I currently have 219K mi on it. Leaks a little oil, but not much, just a drip, but all diesels do that when they are 14 years old. I keep probably 1500 lb worth of tools including the welder and compressor in it and get between 12 and 16 mpg depending on how I drive. Lowest I have gotten is 11.5 pulling 10k lbs. I know the fuel is more $, but the mpg is better so I figure its a wash, never really calculated the actual costs to own one or the other. The maintenance can be $, but I do all my own work, and when I bought the truck all the major stuff (injectors, o rings, glow plug harness, etc) was already replaced. I picked up the truck for $4800 and put about $1000 into it for all new brakes/lines, balljoints all the way around, and some tlc to the utility body. Hope that helps you in your decision.


----------



## stihlhead

I have a '96 F-350 single axle, manual, regular cab 4X4 with the Powerstroke diesel. Gets 15 MPG highway, two-tracks, whatever never changes. It has been a decent truck most of the time. My biggest problem that I have had has been in the Michigan winters. If I don't have additive in the fuel and one cold snap leaves me stranded. There is also a relay on the top of the engine that runs the glow plugs. This has went bad three times now in 8 years. The way I usually find out they are bad is the first cold morning when I am running late for work. The truck will act normal, wait to start light comes on, goes off, you think it is ready to start, its not. If I didn't have cold weather I would love mine. It is 13 years old so it has had some problems, but it has impressive power when it comes to pulling. This is where some of my problems come from. The Powerstroke has more torque than the rest of the powertrain can handle, especially when it gets older. If it matters to you, the 350's have a solid front axle, which is a bonus. I can't remember if the 250's have this, but it maybe something to look into. I have had it loaded heavily with wood and it acts like it doesn't even had a load on. Out to the highway and up to 55MPH like it is unloaded. Very good trucks, costly to repair, but worth the money. If you keep the maintenance up on them, I believe you'd be satisfied.


----------

